# New Enclosure for Frilled neck Lizards



## Josch (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi guys,

that`s my old enclosure for Frilled neck Lizards late in the 90ies:








Since summer 2015 I have again four young frillies and are now building a new terrarium, see the next post .............

- - - Updated - - -

The rough construction is assembled by a joiner











electric installation











lighting






and the first plant


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 19, 2016)

Looking good, Josch!


----------



## Josch (Mar 19, 2016)

The back walls were painted with a water-repellent paint. The tree trunks I'll screw tight at the weekend











I will continue to report ...............


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 19, 2016)

Awesome enclosure Josch! Looks like your frillies are in for a treat! I hope it looks as good as your Kimberley rock monitor enclosure!


----------



## Stuart (Mar 19, 2016)

Awesome setup!


----------



## Josch (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks guys, your feedback is welcome!
[MENTION=41799]BredliFreak[/MENTION]: I dont understand the sentence "Looks like your frillies are in for a treat!". Sorry for my bad English.

Next step:


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 20, 2016)

That is awesome, great work


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 20, 2016)

Looking good Josch! "Your Frillies are in for a treat" essentially means they are going to love their new home.


----------



## Josch (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks BredliFreak  and Murph.




The next step is to refine the artificial habitat with stones, roots, and much more sand.


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 21, 2016)

What an absolute cracker of an enclosure, i reckon i could camp out in that 1 comfortably. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## pirate_reps (Mar 22, 2016)

such a sick enclosure!


----------



## Josch (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank you!

Finished and the animals are in:


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 27, 2016)

Well done, Josch! Great job on the enclosure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Josch (Apr 24, 2016)

The animals have acclimated. Here a little film of the feeding:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUnT826Fqa8


----------



## kingofnobbys (Apr 25, 2016)

only response that is adequate = awesome !!!


----------



## Josch (Sep 9, 2016)

update:

after almost half a year:








The plants grow well and I hope that in another six months the impression of a natural habitat has arisen.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 9, 2016)

Great work Jochen. The Ficus clearly likes the enclosure too! Live plants help to keep the air clean and fresh, and help to make enclosures smell very natural.

Jamie


----------



## eipper (Sep 9, 2016)

Excellent work!


----------



## Murph_BTK (Sep 9, 2016)

That is ridiculous how great that looks!!


----------



## Josch (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks guys,

yes Jamie plants are a must in my terrariums. Good microclimate and variety for the lizards. I watch the frillies repeatedly when feed from earth an rotted or dry leaves.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 6, 2017)

that is an insanely awesome enclosure...how i wish i had those carpentry skills.

nvm, accidently reposted it, stupid computer.


----------



## mrnofear (Dec 9, 2017)

Thats a brilliant setup, the frillys look very happy.
U should be very proud.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 10, 2017)

So awesome ;-; wish I had the space for this size enclosure


----------

